# Tank Abbott: Bas Rutten is not a real fighter!



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

> MIAMI, Fla. — In preparation of Saturday’s real thing, David “Tank” Abbott (9-13) and Kevin “Kimbo Slice” Ferguson (1-0) continued the verbal jousting at Thursday’s “EliteXC” press conference.
> 
> The two fighters and other competitors taking part in the 11-bout “Street Certified” card, set for the University of Miami’s BankUnited Center, filled Bernie Kosar’s Steakhouse in Miami.
> 
> ...


Coming from Tank Abbott that doesn't mean much! Your thoughts!


----------



## TheSpartan (Feb 13, 2008)

21-0-1 says enough about him beinga fighter imo if hes put as much into training slice as he did into that record tank is in for a beating


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

Ha! I think it's just Tank being Tank and talking trash as usual. Something would be seriously wrong with him if he did speak respectfully of someone...
I guess he is refering to Pancrease's open hand strikes only rule? Regardless, Bas would KO him with slaps...


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, if anything Tank is far from being a real fighter. If I had to rank the greatest fighters of all time, Bas would CERTAINLY be in my Top 5, probably my Top 3. To say he is not a real fighter when you're an out of shape, glorified bar-room brawler is ludicrous and I'm getting happier each second that I bet $ on Kimbo.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

When was the last time Tank won? Thats right 5/7/2005 against Cabbage.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Isn't calling Bas Rutten a fake fighter against the law? Because, it should be.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

If I could I would amass an army to destroy this man for such an inexcusable crime.... WAR KIMBO, I really hope tank gets the ever loving crap kicked outta him I never liked the guy nor understood how others liked him either, he's a pretty worthless fighter IMO


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Wait till Plazzman looks at this.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tank must have forgot what Mo Smith and Pedro Rizzo did to him. Bas could have done the same. 

I'm still rooting for Tank, don't know why.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Lol.....imagine if Bas and Tank fought..........


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Lol.....imagine if Bas and Tank fought..........


I can you would hear three things:
1. Bas landing a perfectly timed liver punch.
2. Tank hitting the mat crying in pain.
3. Tanks liver actually exploding; thus making the myth and legend of bas rutten that much bigger.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tank you better be careful or your going to be getting liver shots in your sleep.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Wow, if anything Tank is far from being a real fighter. If I had to rank the greatest fighters of all time, Bas would CERTAINLY be in my Top 5, probably my Top 3. To say he is not a real fighter when you're an out of shape, glorified bar-room brawler is ludicrous and I'm getting happier each second that I bet $ on Kimbo.


My exacts thoughts.


I mean i like watching tank fight but hes defently not an allaround fighter .Tank likes talking trash but Tank has no ground game and if he gets kicked in a his leg a few times it almost seems he just gives up.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

res0kkw said:


> My exacts thoughts.
> 
> 
> I mean i like watching tank fight but hes defently not an allaround fighter .Tank likes talking trash but Tank has no ground game and if he gets kicked in a his leg a few times it almost seems he just gives up.


Tank actually has solid wrestling, look how long it took Taktarov to do anything to him.

Tank won a lot of his early UFC fights by outwrestling guys.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

I just remember him Knocking people out.

Ill have to watch some of his old fights.

Another knock against abbot is hes pretty much gassed be4 the first round


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

res0kkw said:


> I just remember him Knocking people out.
> 
> Ill have to watch some of his old fights.
> 
> Another knock against abbot is hes pretty much gassed be4 the first round


He took down Varelans and beat him down on the ground, and Adkins and Jennum both fell victim to Neck Cranks.

Honestly Tank KO'd like Matua and Cabbage on the feet, and thats all I can think of.

Cardio has always been tanks worst enemy.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> He took down Varelans and beat him down on the ground, and Adkins and Jennum both fell victim to Neck Cranks.
> 
> Honestly Tank KO'd like Matua and Cabbage on the feet, and thats all I can think of.
> 
> Cardio has always been tanks worst enemy.


Don't forget his most vicious KO against Steve Nemark, where he left Nelmark neatly folded up on the fence!!!


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

This is the stupiedest thing Tank has said.....EVER. I'm hoping you guys who are real MMA fans who were pulling for Tank now side for Kimbo just for disrespecting someone who is a legend in the sport. The only good that could come from Kimbo losing is maybe Bas would come out of retirement and smash Tank! That'd be great. Respect Bas.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Pfft...Bas "el guapo" Rutten isnt a real fighter. 28-4 with wins over Frank Shamrock, Masakatsu Funaki, Kevin Randleman, Guy Mezger and Tsuyoshi Kohsaka, nah hes a *****.:confused05:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Manx said:


> Don't forget his most vicious KO against Steve Nemark, where he left Nelmark neatly folded up on the fence!!!


Oh how did I forget that, one of the most brutal KOs of MMA! Thanks.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> I can you would hear three things:
> 1. Bas landing a perfectly timed liver punch.
> 2. Tank hitting the mat crying in pain.
> 3. Tanks liver actually exploding; thus making the myth and legend of bas rutten that much bigger.


I don't think even Bas Rutten can hurt Tank's liver.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Of course Tank's liver was removed years ago lol


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

do the pancrace fights countfor the 21-0-1 record?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Screwaside said:


> This is the stupiedest thing Tank has said.....EVER. I'm hoping you guys who are real MMA fans who were pulling for Tank now side for Kimbo just for disrespecting someone who is a legend in the sport. The only good that could come from Kimbo losing is maybe Bas would come out of retirement and smash Tank! That'd be great. Respect Bas.


I love Bas, but nothing Tank can say will make me side with Kimbo. When Kimbo fights (much less defeats) a true opponent in the MMA game, I might have SOME respect for the dude.

If Kimbo loses to a guy nearly ten years older and a lot fatter that has only won a single fight in the past decade it will look pretty bad for him. With that being said, I don't believe Kimbo has EVER been hit by someone with hands like Abbot's.

WAR TANK!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

> “I think it’s funny that he’s got Bas Rutten to train him; this is a real fight and not a slap-fest,” Abbott said of the submission specialist. “He should have gotten a real fighter to train him. Training with Bas is better than nothing, but you either have it or you don’t.“



:laugh: @ slap-fest


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Lol.....imagine if Bas and Tank fought..........



tank would get palmed down, like a pimp setting his b!tch straight.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> I don't think even Bas Rutten can hurt Tank's liver.



Agreed. Id like to know how many beers that guy has consumed in his lifetime...


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

that is a number no one can give you..... ever


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

tank has once again proven how stupid he is with this outrageous statement he also just proved hes a bum in the cage he didnt even phaze kimbo


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i gotta say ive been a "bit" of a tank fan over the years, but to be honest i cant stand the guy anymore. hes past it, he lazy, hes fat and he dont back up anything he says up anymore. Its like he cries wolf all the time now, pack it up and go buy a bar tank, your an MMA waste of space nowadays. You are looking more and more each fight like a fool.


----------

